# Importing an A3 to the states?



## N2N2 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey I'm a current owner of an A4 but love hatches but also love audi. Has anyone ever imported an A3 to the states before? Im looking to import a used one. Someone stated that you could do it from Mexico. Any info. would be appreciated. Thanx


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Importing an A3 to the states? (N2N2)*

G'day from Australia (where we get A3s... sorry....)!
Suggest you expand the view of this thread by picking "Show active threads from last *365 days*" as this topic has been discussed before.


----------



## N2N2 (Aug 5, 2004)

I just looked and found nothing about it. I found someone suggesting to look in Mexico but nothing else. If there is another post could you direct me to it.


----------

